# The Chuck Norris/MacMillan/ect. Game!



## Chopsuey (May 2, 2011)

(Not sure if this has been created yet. I haven't checked the Forum Games in a while, so.)

Basically, this is where you post a better pun or accomplishment than the one before you. It would most likely involve a popular character. For instance,
Person A: "Chuck Norris doesn't sleep. He waits." 
Person B: "Parking spaces with a handicapped sign on them aren't for handicapped people. They are for Danny Trejo, and show that you will be handicapped if you park there."
...so on and so forth. I'll start.

Kennedy wasn't killed by a sniper's bullet, some genius though it would be a good idea to give Viktor Reznov sunflower seeds!


----------



## Zero Moment (May 2, 2011)

Chuck Norris can slam revolving doors.


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Chuck Norris swam on land and Notch banned him.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 3, 2011)

There is no such thing as Karma; only Chuck Norris messing with you.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 3, 2011)

The second hardest element in the universe is Chuck Norris. The first is when Chuck Norris gets excited.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 4, 2011)

On the first day, God said "Let there be light." Chuck Norris said "Say please!"


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 26, 2011)

Chuck Norris was denied access to hell because he beat up the Devil.


----------

